# Happy Valley..Happy River..Happy Fisherman



## hound_hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

All smiles today! Hit up Provo Canyon; awesome BWO hatch, fish rising everywhere, everything seemed right (besides the warm weather I was hoping for..bbbrrrrr). I'm working out kinks, developing skills, and missing more fish than I'd like to admit for about the first hour

Most about this size - Not monsters, but good healthy Browns, I'm lovin' it!


Then all surface activity just ceases. We fish it a little while longer, the bite has definitely slowed down, so we decide to drive up river a little more since we've got time to kill with the bite anyways. See lots of people throughout the Provo, it was one of those days where you find a good spot & pretty much just sit and fish those one or two holes. Well luckily the guy I was with knows how to pick 'em! He snags a nice Bow right off the bat, before I even make cast #1



It's slow after that though... The hatch was still wild, Blue Wings everywhere, but the trout weren't feeding on them anywhere for some reason. We finally give in and start throwing nymphs down low at them, and the action finally picked back up with that tactic.


----------



## hound_hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

What's the correct width to resize photos to so that they fit fully on the screen?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice report, fish and photos.  

Try keeping them less than 603 pixels wide to avoid horizontal scrolling.


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Dude I love the bows! Nice to see some variety out of the Provo. I'm glad you had some surface action as well...nothing better!


----------



## jer (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice report right there!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice report. I miss fishing the Provo. Nice 'bows.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Sweet! It's nice to hook a rainbow on the LP.


----------



## Teanzun (Apr 23, 2013)

I am planning a trip to fish the provo the first weekend of june. So......June 1st. Anyway, I am new to this board and fly fishing. I was just wondering what i should use and where to go. Thanks,


----------

